# old games you used to like, but feels outdated?



## eriol33 (Apr 30, 2014)

mine would be, resident evil, suikoden 1 (maybe 2), xenogears (still playable, but not sure I will be able to play it had I missed it), heroes of might and magic series


----------



## Cyan (Apr 30, 2014)

a lot of games feel outdated visually.
But after some time, you don't mind and get used to it. you play it for the story.
I can play NES games without complaining for graphics, just see the game for what it was possible to achieve on that console.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm testdriving some games on an older linux pc, lately. And I actually have the opposite. I start them thinking "oh, crap, this is going to be soooooo bad..."

...and then they turn out to be still equally awesome as they were (except compared to today's visuals and sounds).


Still...some mentions:

-mystic quest (game boy): it had some moody music, but when replaying it, it just felt awful.
-starcraft 1: obviously, this game is by all rights and measurements a classic...but when I tried it the other day, my first thought was "okay...now how do I change the resolution so I can see more that just my own character?". Turns out there is no way to change it, and playing it on a monitor that is nearing twice the screen size than my old CRT just makes it extra awkward.
-Duke Nukem 3D: yeah, I finished it again and loved it...but keyboard and mice weren't exactly standard controls back then. There's this unresponsive, blocky movement to it. Perhaps because it wasn't 3D rendered, but still...


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2014)

If it was made on the N64 then probably that. Of course with most of the notable games being remade for the 360 and later consoles that did not help.
Obviously the graphics but a lot of the gameplay as well.

You say HoMM.... 1 I can see but 2 with all the expansions still holds as it is a somewhat balanced game. Some of the later ones can vary this a bit but I was not a fan of most of those at the time.

Most of the Tony Hawk series, how much of that is actual age and how much of that is EA's skate is up for debate.

By similar token to the N64 a lot of the post quake/unreal tournament and pre first modern warfare stuff is not great for me today. Most notably a lot of the old Tom Clancy games. A pity as I missed out on a lot of those.


----------



## eriol33 (Apr 30, 2014)

in the case of HOMM, I maybe have overplayed it. I remember the days when they were the only games I could play. but when I tried to replay it again, I couldn't find the addiction and excitement I felt when I first played them (I used to love homm 3 and 4 to death). honestly I feel sad. wish I could always enjoy games as if I played them first time.


----------



## emigre (Apr 30, 2014)

I still love it.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 30, 2014)

_Dragon Ball Z: Budokai_

But despite feeling outdate, it's one of the best _Dragon Ball Z_ games with a spectacular soundtrack and covers the story accurately whereas others have a hard time to do.


----------



## angela18 (Apr 30, 2014)

Earthbound!


----------



## Gahars (Apr 30, 2014)

Russian Roulette. Used to be everyone had a Smith & Wesson handy. Now it's all Desert Eagles and Shotguns and it's just not the same. 

I don't know, maybe it's just me.


----------



## migles (Apr 30, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Russian Roulette. Used to be everyone had a Smith & Wesson handy. Now it's all Desert Eagles and Shotguns and it's just not the same.
> 
> I don't know, maybe it's just me.


 
that game got a debuff.. its so easy now... with the toy pistols and medical improvements is not the same fun...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 30, 2014)

Quite a lot of games really, but the one that stands out to me the most is Fable The Lost Chapters. I loved that game when I was younger, played it all the time. Bought it on Steam a while ago and tried playing it again, but I just couldn't enjoy it as much after playing other RPGs.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 30, 2014)

emigre said:


> -snip-
> 
> I still love it.


 
This is considered outdated?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Russian Roulette. Used to be everyone had a Smith & Wesson handy. Now it's all Desert Eagles and Shotguns and it's just not the same.
> 
> I don't know, maybe it's just me.



Personally I am doing great with that, so much so that I am always happy to let my opponent go first.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 30, 2014)

Every N64 FPS.


----------



## Prior22 (Apr 30, 2014)

PSX era Crash Bandicoot. Tons of repeat levels plus no exploration=series which doesn't age well.

Also Naughty Dog blatantly ripped off Nintendo twice with CTR and Crash Bash. I know Nintendo is ripped off regularly by Sony, but Naughty Dog was especially blatant of this offense.  Mind you this has nothing to do with the topic, I just enjoy trashing an overrated developer.  I much prefer Insomniac.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 30, 2014)

Prior22 said:


> PSX era Crash Bandicoot. Tons of repeat levels plus no exploration=series which doesn't age well. Also Naughty Dog blatantly ripped off Nintendo twice with CTR and Crash Bash. I know Nintendo is ripped off regularly by Sony, but Naughty Dog was especially blatant of this offense.


 
Wait what Nintendo title is anything like Crash Bash?

Also making a kart racing game isn't copying Nintendo.


----------



## Prior22 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Wait what Nintendo title is anything like Crash Bash?
> 
> Also making a kart racing game isn't copying Nintendo.


 
Crash Bash=Mario Party.  And if you don't believe the success of Mario Kart 64 in 1997 spurred on A LOT of copycats you're ignoring history.  Take a look at all the mascot kart racing games in the late 90's.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> Every N64 FPS.



Does that include the XBLA remake of Perfect Dark? In terms of multiplayer gameplay design I hold Perfect Dark has a lot over most things after it and to this day.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 30, 2014)

None really I don't tend to replay anything any more though I still play through Castlevania SotN every couple of years.
I'd love Iga to come back and make a new 2.5D MegaVania (same for Ninty and Metroid) but I think those days are long gone.

Saying that though I was surprised how great FFXHD turned out after 13 years from the original release. I was pretty much addicted to it for three weeks from release day!


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 30, 2014)

Prior22 said:


> Crash Bash=Mario Party. And if you don't believe the success of Mario Kart 64 in 1997 spurred on A LOT of copycats you're ignoring history. Take a look at all the mascot kart racing games in the late 90's.


 
That's actually the dumbest comparison i've ever seen.
Crash Bash is NOTHING like Mario Party aside from various "minigames". the only way to achieve something similar would be to go to that free-mode where you can select any minigames you want and then they're sort of maybe the same.
However the core experience is nothing even close to similar.


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 30, 2014)

Prior22 said:


> Crash Bash=Mario Party.  And if you don't believe the success of Mario Kart 64 in 1997 spurred on A LOT of copycats you're ignoring history.  Take a look at all the mascot kart racing games in the late 90's.


Naughty Dog had nothing to do with Crash Bash.


----------



## Prior22 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> That's actually the dumbest comparison i've ever seen.
> Crash Bash is NOTHING like Mario Party aside from various "minigames". the only way to achieve something similar would be to go to that free-mode where you can select any minigames you want and then they're sort of maybe the same.
> However the core experience is nothing even close to similar.


 
They're both based completely on mini games, yet they're not alike at all? Do you really not believe a party game based on a key mascot in 1998 didn't influence Sony to create their own mini game based party game shortly thereafter?



GameWinner said:


> Naughty Dog had nothing to do with Crash Bash.


 
Ahhh fudge. Well my CTR claim is still valid though. And I think we can all agree Sony has ripped off tons of other Nintendo concepts.  Analog sticks and vibration being at the top of the list. Sony may have made the ideas better with the dualshock but Nintendo clearly brought these ideas to Sony's attention. Of course Nintendo then outdid Sony with that awesome Gamecube controller. The only complaint I could have with it is the lack of a second bumper button.


----------



## Clarky (Apr 30, 2014)

Goldeneye never aged too well, although a turbo mod on 1964 to increase the frame rate to  stable 60 fps does add new life to an aging beauty. 

The original Metroid I never thought aged well either, without some simple stuff like a map in the game, it can feel frustrating now a days


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 30, 2014)

Prior22 said:


> They're both based completely on mini games, yet they're not alike at all? Do you really not believe a party game based on a key mascot in 1998 didn't influence Sony to create their own mini game based party game shortly thereafter?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh fudge. Well my CTR claim is still valid though. And I think we can all agree Sony has ripped off tons of other Nintendo concepts. Analog sticks and vibration being at the top of the list. Sony may have made the ideas better with the dualshock but Nintendo clearly brought these ideas to Sony's attention. Of course Nintendo then outdid Sony with that awesome Gamecube controller. The only complaint I could have with it is the lack of a second bumper button.


 

I'm starting to get mad Nintard vibes from you so I think i'll cease replying. This poor thread doesn't need to be derailed just to make fun of one sad little fanboy.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 30, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Does that include the XBLA remake of Perfect Dark? In terms of multiplayer gameplay design I hold Perfect Dark has a lot over most things after it and to this day.


 
If anything its mostly the controls, I used to play a lot of fps games on the N64 (Goldeneye, perfect dark, quake 1 + 2, armorines, Turok 1,2,3 etc). When I revisit them for a bit of nostalgia within seconds I am questioning to myself how the fuck I could stand playing any fps game with the N64's pad. But then there are also games like Goldeneye which have just aged really badly in general.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 30, 2014)

WWF/WWE games


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 30, 2014)

Ocarina of Time and Final Fantasy IV.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Apr 30, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> Ocarina of Time and Final Fantasy IV.


 
Just beat OOT the other day again, still very playable & enjoyable.


----------



## tbgtbg (Apr 30, 2014)

Prior22 said:


> Ahhh fudge. Well my CTR claim is still valid though. And I think we can all agree Sony has ripped off tons of other Nintendo concepts.  Analog sticks



The Analog sticks which Nintendo ripped off from Sega on the Saturn?   

Anyway, a lot of older RPG's feel really outdated, especially anything 8-bit. Don't care so much about the graphics or music, but stuff like stores telling you who can use what equipment, how that equipment will effect the party members, etc. LIttle things that make the games less tedious so you don't have to buy and equip things only to find out it's worse than what you have.

Oh and fuck any game where you have to buy potions one at a time. I'm looking at you, Final Fantasy 1 NES...


----------



## MrEl (Apr 30, 2014)

Starcraft: Brood War


----------



## Flame (May 1, 2014)

championship manager 2

played a little on my dosbox on my android phone, and damn this game sucks now.

stimulation games hardly hold up anymore.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 1, 2014)

That is surprising actually. It is not like modern simulation (as in spreadsheet) games are that much better.


----------



## shango46 (May 1, 2014)

MegaMan Legends 2 (PSOne), Resident Evil (PSOne), and South Park (N64). I used to play the crap out of these games, but now you couldn't even pay me to sit through that hell. The exception would be MML2. If there was an updated version, or maybe extra content, then it might be a different story. But as is, I can't bring myself to play it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 4, 2014)

Prior22 said:


> PSX era Crash Bandicoot. Tons of repeat levels plus no exploration=series which doesn't age well.
> 
> Also Naughty Dog blatantly ripped off Nintendo twice with CTR and Crash Bash. I know Nintendo is ripped off regularly by Sony, but Naughty Dog was especially blatant of this offense. Mind you this has nothing to do with the topic, I just enjoy trashing an overrated developer. I much prefer Insomniac.


 

Sounds like you're just mad that MK64 was a piece of shit and CTR was infinitely better in every way.


----------



## vayanui8 (May 4, 2014)

The original kingdom hearts feels a lot clunkier than I remember it, but it's not that bad. Makes me appreciate 2 a lot more though. Have to agree that goldeneye hasn't aged too well. The original persona aged terribly as well, but I was never a huge fan of it


----------



## Foxi4 (May 4, 2014)

*>Implying racing games didn't exist before Mario Kart*
*>Implying Nintendo invented party games*
*>Implying Nintendo doesn't take ideas from other companies as well*

Okay.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (May 4, 2014)

All the games that where original and where not a FPS.



Guild McCommunist said:


> Sounds like you're just mad that MK64 was a piece of shit and CTR was infinitely better in every way.


 
I liked both a lot, MK64 better but I think I prefer Diddy kong racing than both as it had a Story something MK does not had and it introduces two other types of vehicles ( I could give two shits about the hover craft thingy though)


----------



## Prior22 (May 5, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> *>Implying racing games didn't exist before Mario Kart*
> *>Implying Nintendo invented party games*
> *>Implying Nintendo doesn't take ideas from other companies as well*
> 
> Okay.


 
Racing games....no. Mascot racing games. Yes.

Party games...no. Mascot party games. Yes.

Nintendo came up with the brilliant idea of taking the biggest mascot in the gaming industry and inserting him into popular genres. Sony, seeing how successful said concept was, ripped it off shortly thereafter with their franchise mascot. And when you see the short time frame between Mario Kart 64/CTR and Mario Party/Crash Bash, clearly I'm right.

If you're going to mock me at least properly figure out my point. Thanks


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 5, 2014)

there's a fun game called Holiday Island developed by Sunflowers GmbH. I started playing it as i was 8 years old. i spent hours with it 
even it looks outdated these days it's quite fun (unfortunately i can't play it on newer computers)


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2014)

Prior22 said:


> Racing games....no. Mascot racing games. Yes.
> 
> Party games...no. Mascot party games. Yes.
> 
> ...


 
Didn't the Wacky Races game come out before Mario Kart (It was on a nintendo console though, keep in mind only licensed by nintendo)? Technically that's a "Mascot racing game". Same with the Bomberman party game on Ps1, that was before Mario Party. I understand that Nintendo was better at marketing, but just because it's good (in your opinion) doesn't mean it's first.

By the way, you don't have to be so arrogant.


----------



## Flame (May 6, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> That is surprising actually. It is not like modern simulation (as in spreadsheet) games are that much better.


 

the "AI" is much much much better..


and the potential of players where just shit... new football manager games use real football scouts to rate potential of players now before it was a few guys. yes its not perfect but its more real.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 6, 2014)

Actually yeah, I tend to go in for things like http://www.academagia.com/ (random elements and story events) rather than AI driven simulations.


----------



## Flame (May 6, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Actually yeah, I tend to go in for things like http://www.academagia.com/ (random elements and story events) rather than AI driven simulations.


 

thats looks interesting.. might need to check that out.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 6, 2014)

I do recommend it, as and when the second year comes out they might have some publicity on the portal for it.

Likewise if that was the character creation for a game it would have been amazing, some liked Fallout 3 but that is nothing compared to Academagia. All I will say is go in thinking Earthsea rather than Harry Potter.

However it really is not for everybody, also if we are linking things up then http://www.emhsoft.com/singularity/ has in some ways replaced freecell for me of late.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 6, 2014)

First game that comes to mind is Mario Kart 64.
Not because of the graphics but because the mechanics seem so unrefined.


----------



## pwsincd (May 6, 2014)

UT2k4 , MOHAAS still my fave online games today.


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 6, 2014)

I would say ChameleonTwist 1&2. At the time, I loved them, but now the controls feel a little unstable for my liking. I guess I still like it, just not as much.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 6, 2014)

pwsincd said:


> UT2k4 , MOHAAS still my fave online games today.


Erm...and how exactly does UT2004 feel outdated? 

I mean, look at this. Granted, not everything looks as beautiful as that, but both graphics and gameplay hold up very well for a ten year old game.


----------



## pwsincd (May 6, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Erm...and how exactly does UT2004 feel outdated?
> 
> I mean, look at this. Granted, not everything looks as beautiful as that, but both graphics and gameplay hold up very well for a ten year old game.


 


Doesnt visually feel outdated , just age alone makes it .. well outdated


----------



## Hells Malice (May 7, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Actually yeah, I tend to go in for things like http://www.academagia.com/ (random elements and story events) rather than AI driven simulations.


 
That is nerdy as hell...
...and kinda cool. I'mma check it out. Looks quite interesting.




omgpwn666 said:


> I would say ChameleonTwist 1&2. At the time, I loved them, but now the controls feel a little unstable for my liking. I guess I still like it, just not as much.


 
For me, I don't mind the controls but it's so stupid easy it makes me sad. When I was a kid I thought the game was so hard. I still take it for a spin sometimes despite that though, but I definitely feel I enjoyed it waaay more as a kid.


----------



## zerofalcon (May 7, 2014)




----------



## jonthedit (May 7, 2014)

Prior22 said:


> PSX era Crash Bandicoot. Tons of repeat levels plus no exploration=series which doesn't age well.
> 
> Also Naughty Dog blatantly ripped off Nintendo twice with CTR and Crash Bash. I know Nintendo is ripped off regularly by Sony, but Naughty Dog was especially blatant of this offense. Mind you this has nothing to do with the topic, I just enjoy trashing an overrated developer. I much prefer Insomniac.


 
I love Imsomniac as well! Spyro was awesome!
But I have to disagree with CTR. I prefer that game over any version of Mario Kart even today. I loved the mechanics, they were fresh compared to Mario Kart.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 7, 2014)

Prior22 said:


> Racing games....no. Mascot racing games. Yes.
> 
> Party games...no. Mascot party games. Yes.
> 
> ...


Here's a thought - how's about you check your background knowledge of franchises prior to being Mr.Wiseguy? Mario Kart started off on the Super Nintendo, years before Sony entered the console arena. By the time Crash Bandicoot was released we saw a myriad of mascot racing games, including Sonic Drift. If anything, Sony followed a pre-existing trend. The Wacky Races series was already brought up, so I don't think I need to elaborate on that further, I'll just direct your attention to the C64 game. Mascot racer? Yes. There we go then. The same applies to mascot-oriented party games, some of which predate Mario Party by years. All it takes is a bit of research.


----------



## calmwaters (May 7, 2014)

I suppose the Gameboy version of Lego Star Wars: The Videogame. Not into it as much as I used to be, what with the new Lego games. But outdated or not, I buy games for their replay value: I mean, what's the point of buying a game if you're only going to play it once? (I'm pretty sure playing online with people, as in SSBB or CoD, doesn't really count as playing through the story: it's just bonus content designed to make you spend more time with the game.)


p1ngpong said:


> Every N64 FPS.


 
Goldeneye? Although the strange layout of the controller might be a reason for this sentiment...


----------



## p1ngpong (May 7, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Goldeneye? Although the strange layout of the controller might be a reason for this sentiment...


 
Like I said Goldeneye has aged horribly, Perfect Dark also. Turok 1 and 2 are the only N64 original FPS that hold up in any way these days, in fact a hd remake of them would be awesome.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 7, 2014)

N64 fans keep praising GoldenEye like a godsend because it was a godsend - one of the 10-15 good games that the system has to offer, but it doesn't hold up at all. Even back in the day you had better shooters - Quake 1 and 2 give it a firm spanking and PS1 owners had Medal of Honor anyways, so nobody was as jealous over GoldenEye as the average Nintendo fan thinks.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 7, 2014)

You reckon Turok holds up p1ngpong ? I reckon it could be worth a playthrough just because but holding up is a different matter entirely. Likewise I had a quick look but nobody seems to have done much of anything for the PC ports of the games (though they were often a bit different).


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 7, 2014)

Oh god how have I not seen this thread?

Test Drive II: The Duel for the Sega Genesis.



Despite being terrible at it, I used to love this game.  Last year I picked up a dual port Genesis to USB adapter, and I configured it to work with the emulator I use and I fired up this ROM almost first thing.  It's absolutely terrible now.


----------



## calmwaters (May 7, 2014)

This thread is supposed to be about games you used to like, not about which games have aged gracefully. Jeez... there are hundreds of games that're outdated; some of them are not liked by you anymore. Stick with that, please. I suppose GoldenEye was outdated, which might've been the reason they released it on the Wii. But most fans preferred the N64 version to this... updated version; I wonder if it was nostalgia or something else...


----------



## Hielkenator (May 7, 2014)

GTA 3, GTA VC, GTA SA.

In general all of the early 3D games. (before bumpmapping was introduced)
Though there are some exceptions ( Starfox Adventures, Zelda OOT and Windwaker, Mario 64 & Sunshine etc )
I still enjoy the first party/second party games on Wii ( Mario, Zelda, Metroid Prime, etc )
Most of these game are good gameplay wise and are more geared to atmosphere than to cutting edge visuals. They suck me right in.
Also some of the RPG's on Wii are among the best I've ever played ( not counting my snes favouorites offcourse ) The Last story, Xenoblade, Arc Rise Fantasia, Tales of Symphonia really "got" me when they came out.
I also boot up MarioKart Wii for a Quick race now and then..

Strange thing is that, ALL 2d generation games still have great appeal to me.
Play some, NES, SNES, MegaDrive, GBA etc, nearly every day.....
They never feel dated ( but never hook them up to a lcd screen unless you have a scanline generator or overlay capable emulator )
It's just soothing to see what is going on in ONE glance at the screen, I miss that some times in current games.
With the latest games avaialable I alway have the urge to look in every nook and cranny, wondering if I missed something important. Very stressfull compared to 2d games.

Stragely I did not expereience this with Lego City Undercover, that game just flowed with me with it's layout structure.
Awesome game, great story fun to get 100% on that one ( has been along time for me )
BUT VERY VERY EASY, in fact, it's not challenging at all...but still, fond memories nevertheless...

Take in consideration that I am greatly limited to, what, how and how long I can play, due to a chronic illness I am suffering.
Handhelds, tablet, phone games in general, are a No-No, as are motion controlled games.




zerofalcon said:


>


 
Love this game, back in the day I was king at this! As for the TUROK series on N64:These games pushed the system beyond anything else ( Turok 2 ). Highres visuals, narrated sequences, and offcourse the cereberal Bore, and laggy controls!


----------

